# Dot size for scope.



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

When I shot with a dot i just used a black dot that was easy to see in my scope without covering too much of the target. Some use a dot large enough to cover the entire X or even most of the white on a 5 spot. Now I use a true spot scope that allows me to see the X without covering it. It's a personal preference thing. You just have to be comfortable with what you are aiming with.


----------



## Trentsheath (Apr 12, 2012)

For outdoor target I use an approximately half mill red dot which does the job perfectly, I shoot from many distances so a circle doesn't do justice.


----------

